# [2009] Do I need prescription glasses?  My reading glasses ...



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2009)

More and more, I am noticing that I feel a little blind when I am doing daily tasks, even unloading the dishwasher or looking in my purse for something.  I have been wearing readers for years, going up in strength about every two years lately.  Now I am finding that the television is clearer with my reading glasses on.  FYI: the television is 20 feet away from my chair (a big 54" television).  

I cannot go to the grocery store without my readers, either.  I feel like I walk around in a blurry world.  Is this something that prescription glasses will fix, or do I just need to wear my readers on a chain, like my grandma used to do?   

I have never worn glasses that were prescribed because I have always tested good for distances.  I think something has changed.


----------



## Blues (May 20, 2009)

Go to your optometrist and ask him.  That would be the only definitive answer.  But from what you said, my guess is that yes, you may need to be wearing bifocals full time very soon.

I'm getting there too.  I've had bifocals for (ahem) years now, but wear them very rarely.  But I use my reading glasses constantly.  Can't read a menu in a restaurant or see the prices on the store shelves without them.  I'm a computer engineer, and I absolutely need my readers for that.

But I'm increasingly feeling like I should be wearing my bifocals for long vision.  I "overlook" more and more things lately when they're right in front of me.

-Bob


----------



## wackymother (May 20, 2009)

I've had many eye problems since I was a kid, and I go to a real MD who specializes in eyes. If you are having sudden dramatic changes in your vision, it's a good idea to go to a specialist, who can do a good examination and talk to you about new issues.


----------



## Passepartout (May 20, 2009)

You should go to a 'real' eye doc. There are other things that will be checked, like for glaucoma, macular degeneration and stuff. These diseases can silently and painlessly steal your vision. Could be just store-bought readers at the right strength will work fine and maybe you'll need different ones for reading and for TV watching or driving. Could be you'll be like the rest of us of a certain age and bifocals are in your future.  Sorry.

Jim Ricks


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2009)

I hate the idea of wearing glasses fulltime, but I am a big chicken about getting surgery like Rick did for his bad vision.  I get the willies when I think about getting surgery.   

Looks like I need to contact Kaiser and see what they can do for me.  I so hope I don't have to get bifocals.  I don't think I could adjust to them.  My mom got glasses at about my age, and she had a terrible time with the bifocals because she kept dropping things, or pushing things off of the counters by accident.  She went from reading glasses, too.  I can just picture me doing that.  

I feel unfocused all the time.  It's a weird feeling, similar to coming out of anesthesia.  Know what I mean?


----------



## pittle (May 20, 2009)

I would go to an opthamologist or optometrist and see what he/she says.  Mine told me that the readers should work fine, but did write a prescription for bi-focals.  I bought bi-focal sunglasses and now I wear them whenever I am outside and have been known to put them on in a store so I can read the tags.  

I buy readers in multiple packs at Sams or Costco and have them in every room of the house!  That is not great, but it works for me.  I may need one of those chains too!

I used to wear contacts for distance vision, then once I was in mid-40's I had to have bi-focal contacts.  They worked for 6-8 years, but then just did not seem to work well when I was using my computer at work.  I had to wear readers with the contacts!  Once I retired, I quit wearing contacts and my distant vision started improving and my close-up vision got worse.  The doctor said this is was something that sometimes happens when you are 55 -60, it had nothing to do with not wearing contacts anymore.   

Now I do not need glasses for watching TV or driving, but I can't read anything - especially if the light is not bright.   

It's the pits to get old!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2009)

Oh, Phyllis, well I am only 54, so that shouldn't be happening yet.  :rofl: Funny, because I started wearing weak readers at 40, just like the eye doctor said I would, way back when.  Now I am 54 and need something more.  Oh, well!  Tough to get old, but it beats the alternative.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 21, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Oh, Phyllis, well I am only 54, so that shouldn't be happening yet.  :rofl: Funny, because I started wearing weak readers at 40, just like the eye doctor said I would, way back when.  Now I am 54 and need something more.  Oh, well!  Tough to get old, but it beats the alternative.



Cindy I'm only 45 and I've had bifocals for 6yrs now. I went from no glasses to bifocals.  

I really started to wear mine full time about a year ago, like you my distance vision is pretty good(I didn't need them when I got my DL renewed the other year). I really need them for reading etc, as I'm farsighted with bit of astigmatism(sp?). 

The laser surgery gives me the willies too.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 21, 2009)

Starr, I don't think any surgery could correct the vision that is upclose, like for reading.  Does anyone know?  

Rick's eyes were bad, and I mean really bad.  He couldn't see the clock in the morning without putting on his glasses.  He had lasiks surgery on our 25th wedding anniversary.  It was a godsend for him, and his vision is still 20/20.  The wonders of modern-day medicine!


----------



## FlyerBobcat (May 21, 2009)

Make sure you take a "look" at Progressive Lenses if you are in the market for bifocals.  I like mine so much that I switched back to glasses (from contact lenses).

It took very little time to get used to the progressive lenses.


----------



## icydog (May 21, 2009)

pittle said:


> I would go to an opthamologist or optometrist and see what he/she says.  Mine told me that the readers should work fine, but did write a prescription for bi-focals.  I bought bi-focal sunglasses and now I wear them whenever I am outside and have been known to put them on in a store so I can read the tags.
> 
> I buy readers in multiple packs at Sams or Costco and have them in every room of the house!  That is not great, but it works for me.  I may need one of those chains too!
> 
> ...



My ophthalmologist told me that as you age your vision will change back and forth. For instance, I used to need readers for anything involving reading. Now I don't need them. In fact, I can't see with them on. But, my distance viewing has gone down significantly. I need glasses for watching TV or driving or shopping but not for reading any longer. I was told this would happen at 55-60 and lo and behold-- it did. 

Cindy, see an ophthalmologist when you can. Don't go to one of those on site optometrist like at Costco. I went to one and he got my whole prescription wrong. Also, as someone suggested, it is a good idea to have your eye pressure done and a baseline testing in place so the doc can compare readings in future visits.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 21, 2009)

The optometrist I see always checks for macular degeneration, glacoma(sp?)
and general eye health as well as vision issues. Do go see someone. Really, everyone should get eye exams regularly especially as we hit middle age and beyond.
Liz


----------



## pittle (May 21, 2009)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Make sure you take a "look" at Progressive Lenses if you are in the market for bifocals.  I like mine so much that I switched back to glasses (from contact lenses).
> 
> It took very little time to get used to the progressive lenses.



Yes - Progressives are the way to go!  That is what I have in my sunglasses.  aka - no line bi-focals.  I like how they work and since vanity enters in too - no one knows they are bi-focals.  

They also have the Transistions that change from clear to sunglasses.  A friend of mine loves hers because she wears glasses all the time and does not have to have 2 pair.  I did not choose those because the optician said they do not get very dark when you are in the car since windows are tinted so much now days.  I tend to wear my prescription sunglasses when driving even though it is not required.  The Transitions do get nearly as dark as mine when out in the sun.


----------



## geekette (May 21, 2009)

Sorry to say, you gotta go get your eyeballs examined!


----------



## Red Rose (May 21, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I have never worn glasses that were prescribed because I have always tested good for distances.  I think something has changed.



Oh honey, when you get as old as me, all sorts of things begin to fall apart.

Reading glasses work great for me and I buy them cheap at Wal-mart and leave them around the house so I always have a pair.

Investing some money in a pair of glasses is better than paying a 20% co-pay for open heart surgery.

Have a wonderful day and good luck with this small kink in the road of life.


----------



## Karen G (May 21, 2009)

*Monovision*

When you have your eyes examined by your eye doctor, see if monovision might work for you.  After wearing bifocals for many years, I tried monovision and it worked great.  Some people can adjust to it and others can't, however.  

You have one contact lens for near vision and one for far vision.  That way you don't need readers.  The miraculous human brain takes the best information it gets and runs with it. When reading or doing close work, you see up close. But when focusing on far vision, that's what you see.  

When I had cataract surgery a few years ago, the news lens that were implanted into my eyes were done the same way.  My left eye sees up close and my right eye sees far away, and I never need glasses.  It's wonderful.


----------



## GetawaysRus (May 21, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> More and more, I am noticing that I feel a little blind when I am doing daily tasks, even unloading the dishwasher or looking in my purse for something.  I have been wearing readers for years, going up in strength about every two years lately.  Now I am finding that the television is clearer with my reading glasses on.  FYI: the television is 20 feet away from my chair (a big 54" television).
> 
> I have never worn glasses that were prescribed because I have always tested good for distances.  I think something has changed.




OK - you've provided enough information that I can probably give you the answer.  I'm an ophthalmologist.

You are most likely hyperopic (otherwise known as far-sighted).  These symptoms are pretty typical for hyperopes as they get older.  You have probably been far-sighted all of your life, but you didn't realize it.  Yes, you should see an eye doctor and have a proper exam.

If you are farsighted, this means that your eyes have to accommodate (in simpler terms, crank in extra focusing power) in order to see things clearly.  That is easy when you are young, because children and young adults have an enormous amount of focusing power.  However, your eyes' ability to change focus decreases with age.

It takes more focusing power to see near objects than far objects.  

So, farsighted people typically have trouble seeing things up close at first.  If you are moderately farsighted, that may even have started in your 30s.  Those readers worked pretty well at first to help your near vision.  You needed a stronger lens every few years because you were continuing to slowly lose your accommodative (focusing) ability.  But when you were in your 30s, you still had enough focusing power in reserve that you could still see distant objects well without glasses.

As you get a little older, and your focusing power declines even further, it gets to the point that you find distance vision is affected.  You no longer have enough focusing ability - that is, you eyes can no longer crank in the extra focusing power needed to overcome your natural farsightedness.  Distance vision is now becoming more and more difficult.

Benjamin Franklin was a very smart guy.  Bifocals should do the trick.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 21, 2009)

Dr. Getaways, I am so sure you are right.  You described my vision problems to a "T."  I was thinking I needed to get bifocals, and I think maybe that almost foggy feeling will go away, once I get glasses.  It's strange to walk around in my kitchen in a semi-daze.  It takes me longer to get everything done.  

So there is no eye surgery that helps people like me, I guess?


----------



## GetawaysRus (May 21, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So there is no eye surgery that helps people like me, I guess?



If you shop around and shop enough, I suspect that you will almost always find someone who will be glad to do a surgery if you have the right amount of $$$ handy.  But is it wise?

LASIK has been around now for a number of years, and does work fairly well for reduction of near-sightedness (myopia).  Remember that LASIK is not a bifocal operation.  So someone who has their distance vision corrected with LASIK who is also old enough to need reading glasses (usually about age 45) will still need reading glasses after LASIK.  Sometimes we get around things by correcting one eye for distance and using LASIK to set the other eye for near vision.  In other words, the nearsightedness in the intended reading eye is not fully corrected.  This is similar to the comment that I think someone made in an earlier post that they have one eye set for distance and the other eye for near with their contact lenses - that is called monovision.

LASIK is also available for hyperopia (farsightedness).  However, the amount of farsightedness that can be corrected with LASIK is less than the amount of nearsightedness that LASIK can correct.  Also, the reliability and precision of LASIK for farsightedness is not quite as good as for nearsighted people.  So it has not caught on as big as it has for nearsightedness.

Another operation is CK (Conductive Keratoplasty).  Here, radiofrequency current is applied to the cornea to reshape it (rather than reshaping with a laser).  You could say that CK both reduces farsightedness or induces nearsightedness.  The main use of CK is actually in the person who has excellent distance vision in both eyes but does not want reading glasses or cannot tolerate monovision contact lenses.   CK can then be done in one eye - that eye becomes the reading eye (it becomes nearsighted).  The other eye is not treated, and remains the distant seeing eye.

There are even some wilder options out there.  There are the new so-called "bifocal lens implants."  I say "so-called" because these are not true bifocals.  Even if you do not have a cataract, you might find a doctor who would discuss removing your natural lens and replacing it with a "bifocal" implant.  This is a very aggressive and ambitious approach, and many eye doctors would advise caution before considering intraocular surgery because of the risks involved.

My advice: be cautious and conservative.  First see a local eye doctor and have a good exam.  There are a variety of optical methods that will probably take care of you, including standard bifocals, progressive (no-line) bifocals, monovision contact lenses, and bifocal contact lenses.  These all have their pros and cons, and your doctor can go over them with you.  If I have understood your situation correctly, surgery usually isn't at the top of your list of choices.  After all, you may look very cute in bifocals.


----------



## caribbean (May 21, 2009)

Be aware that not every one can adjust to progressives. They made me positively ill, just like when I get seasick. My DR told me later that people who have problems with motion sickness quite often cannot adjust to progressive lenses. I now have straight bi-focals with no problems.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 21, 2009)

caribbean said:


> Be aware that not every one can adjust to progressives. They made me positively ill, just like when I get seasick. My DR told me later that people who have problems with motion sickness quite often cannot adjust to progressive lenses. I now have straight bi-focals with no problems.



It took awhile for me to get use to the progressives, it was tough chasing a 2 yr old at the time. I about fell on my face a few times.


----------



## Kittykatz (May 22, 2009)

*I had the same problem*

You might have an astigmatism too. I wore readers for a few years and then went shopping one day and couldn't see (clear anyway) things. I found out I was far sighted with a slight astigmatism. My first prescription glasses corrected that problem I did not get bi-focals. I'm also an avid tennis player and noticed that I need distance for indoor play. I was begging for contacts but the optomotrist said there aren't any that will help me. After a few months I went to a Optomologist. He fitted me for RGP - hard contacts, after spending a small fortune I could never get used to them. So I'd wear my glasses at tennis and my readers when I was reading. This year I went to a different group of Optomotrist who said "of course there are soft lenses that would suit you" needless to say no more glasses for distance. I didn't opt for the bi-focals (they make contact lenses too) because I'd never get used to them for tennis.. so I wear my contacts (toric soft lenses) and I wear readers when I need too.. when wearing the contacts it corrects my astigmatism so my readers are now not as strong.. I went from +250 to +100. There are many options out there. Think about your life and what it is that would suit you best. The first two dr's didn't carry the contacts that I needed so they told me I couldn't wear contacts (1st guy) or soft lenses (2nd guy). 

good luck.


----------



## JeffW (May 22, 2009)

I have a semi-related question for those that need dual-perscription lenses (ie. bifocals).  I knew my vision had been getting worse (both far and near), and I figured I'd be told I'd need bifocals.  I thought I'd just get progressives (I'm less than 50yrs old, still thinking of myself as young !).  

However, the doctor and 2 eyeglass stores I went to both said because of my perscription, they wouldn't recommend progressive ("too much distortion" I think was the explanation).  One store said what I really needed was a trifocal:
- far for regular vision
- near for reading
- intermediate for ~18" (I think computer screens, which is my job).

What I didn't like was that the agent described the lenses as having spot vision (my term), that is, you need to look thru one specific part of the lense for the given distance.  You can't simply keep your head still, and move your eyes, looking out a different part of the lense.  I'm having doubts if I'll be able to handle that well. 

Any others go thru a similar decision?  I'm thinking the best compromise might be the bifocals, even just single vision lenses, figuring what I'll lose in optimum vision for every distance, I'll make up in simplicity.  From what I've heard, I wouldn't be the first person who needed (and tried) bifocals, and didn't handle them well.

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## GetawaysRus (May 22, 2009)

JeffW said:


> However, the doctor and 2 eyeglass stores I went to both said because of my perscription, they wouldn't recommend progressive ("too much distortion" I think was the explanation).  One store said what I really needed was a trifocal:
> - far for regular vision
> - near for reading
> - intermediate for ~18" (I think computer screens, which is my job).
> ...




Odds are that your prescription has a fair amount of correction for astigmatism.  This will cause greater problems with distortion if you wear a progressive.  If you look at your actual prescription, you will see 3 numbers.  The second number is the strength of the astigmatic correction.

Computers are tricky.  (So are pianos sometimes.)  The amount of lens correction needed depends on the distance of the task you are performing.  Generally, people need a greater power lens for near tasks (reading) and a bit less for tasks at arms length (looking at your computer screen).  The issues for computer work revolve around several things:

1. You are working at several different distances when you are using your computer.  The monitor is at one distance, your keyboard another, and any papers on your desk are at a slightly different distance.
2. There are issues of comfort (ergonomic issues).  You don't want to be crooking your neck (having to tilt your chin way up) to look through your near lens prescription in order to see the monitor.  You'll end up with a neck ache.

If you are under 50, you should still have a moderate amount of accommodative reserve (that is, you still have some of your natural focusing ability - it's less than when you were younger, but more than you'll have as you age).  You might want to take a tape measure and actually measure the distance from your eyes to the monitory, to the keyboard, to your desk.  In other words, measure all the distances that you work at when at the computer.  Record those numbers so you can tell the optician.

If the distances are reasonably similar, you might be able to get by with a single vision lens that would just serve as your "computer glasses."  That would eliminate the ergonomic (chin-tilting) issues.  If the distances are quite different, you may be able to get by with a standard bifocal (since you are young and should still have some focusing reserve) OR you might want to ask the optician about 2 pairs of bifocals - one specifically for use at the computer and one for general usage.  

There's nothing inherently wrong with trifocals.  If you are a picky person who demands sharp vision at all working distances, and if you want to try to get by with just one pair of glasses for all tasks, a trifocal is a reasonable solution.  (Engineering types are notorious for this.)  But younger people (the under 50 crowd) don't usually need to go to a trifocal.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 22, 2009)

I made an appointment with Kaiser for an eye exam.  They cannot get me in for a month, but I have been living in a cloud for a lot longer than a month, so the wait is no big deal.  

I am actually looking forward to getting prescription glasses.  The one question they asked me was if I am having headaches.  No, no headaches at all, not ever, so I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## pjrose (May 22, 2009)

*I like lines*

Many years ago my single-vision glasses weren't helping as much for reading.  When I went for my eye exam they prescribed bifocals.

At first I got progressives, but I couldn't get used to them.  The glasses store was great; they changed the lenses at least 3 times over a few weeks, but I hated them.  They they put in the ones with lines - Wow, instant improvement, the line never bothered me one bit.  

Now I've been wearing lined tri-focals for years, and they're just fine.  

Lines vs no lines depends on what works for the individual; my advice is to be sure you can get them changed at no cost if whatever you start with doesn't work out for you.


----------



## Red Rose (May 22, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Many years ago my single-vision glasses weren't helping as much for reading.  When I went for my eye exam they prescribed bifocals.
> 
> At first I got progressives, but I couldn't get used to them.  The glasses store was great; they changed the lenses at least 3 times over a few weeks, but I hated them.  They they put in the ones with lines - Wow, instant improvement, the line never bothered me one bit.
> 
> ...



Sweetie, your picture looks so lovely and you are so pretty with those glasses. I am sure you look even better in person.

Unfortunately, my eyes, and other body parts, are rapidly falling apart as I grow older each year. The lenses seem to get thicker and I need more maginfication than I used to when I was pre-retirement.

Don't worry about silly things like lines in glasses as the true people that love you and matter in your life won't care.


----------



## 3kids4me (May 22, 2009)

I think the difference between progressives and tri-focals is more than just the "line"...progressives have dozens of prescriptions in them so you have to constantly find the gaze that works for you, and tri-focals just have the three.

I'm having a major problem myself.  I had lasik ten years ago and was originally left with plano in the right eye and -50 in the left.  However, all of a sudden one day a couple of years ago, I started to feel lopsided.  I went to my local opthamologist, who completely misdiagnosed me as being presbyopic and gave me a pair of computer glasses with plus 175 in the right eye plano in the left eye.  Of course, they were not distance glasses and did nothing to help my lopsided feeling since I wasn't wearing them except for the computer! What a mess!  

This feeling went on for another year, and I went to another doctor.  It turns out that my -50 eye had regressed to about -150, (so the lopsidedness was the fact that one eye can see and the other can't) and my plano eye was at -25.  The left eye correction worked okay, but not the right one.  I am still struggling with why I can't see as well out of my right eye as before...one doctor says it's a -25 eye, another now says it's a +25 eye, and neither presciption really helps it that much.  I can never see completely clearly out of the right eye and the first doctor told me it's from the lasik making a wrinkle in my cornea, which makes no sense because I can see out of it clearly with my (plus 1) computer glasses when doing computer work.

Now I really have become presbyopic and so I have the one pair of computer glasses (-50 left eye, plus 1 right eye) which I can also get away with for reading, and a pair of distance glasses that aren't perfect but work for TV and driving.  Now I'm having trouble with the left eye in the computer glasses because it's too weak...I have to get close to the screen to see...but the doctor won't put different ads in each eye which is what I think I must need.  And for the distance, I can still get away with walking around without glasses, but my  world is blurry, even out of my supposedly near plano eye.

It's amazing that I went to two different eye doctors and ended up with two completely different prescriptions!  And I can't buy the drugstore readers because of the over one diopter difference between my eyes.

I think I'm getting old, and I don't like it one bit!


----------



## Clemson Fan (May 22, 2009)

caribbean said:


> Be aware that not every one can adjust to progressives. They made me positively ill, just like when I get seasick. My DR told me later that people who have problems with motion sickness quite often cannot adjust to progressive lenses. I now have straight bi-focals with no problems.


 
I'm an Ophthalmologist also and I'm glad GetawayRus is around b/c he's explained things very well and very eloquently.

The only thing I'll add to the conversation is to beware that not all progressive lenses are equal.  There are definate "cheaper" ones on the market which are harder to adjust to and cause more distortions that can make people feel like they're in a fishbowl.  I think progressives are great b/c they give you a wide range of focusing powers besides the cosmetic "no line" aspect of them.  Due to this, I probably wouldn't get my prescription filled at the Kaiser optical or if you do, I would upgrade them to the best progressive lens they offer.  I'm not familiar with the Kaiser opticals, but I know the Costco opticals do not carry or use the best progressive designs out there.  They use the cheapest ones out there.

I have an optical in my practice and I personally think the best progressive lens is the "Varilux Physio".  It's expensive, but people really get used to them very quickly and like them quite a bit.  My father is a perfect example.  He had progressives about 10 years ago and he hated them and they made him sick.  He has quite a bit of astigmatism which may have been the primary cause.  Since then, he's been wearing just a regular pair of bifocals.  When he was out visiting about 6 months ago I talked him into trying out the Varilux Physio lens.  As soon as he got them he instantly adjusted to them and he loves them.

Monovision is also a very good option for people that get used to it.  It's been explained well in previous posts.  If you can get used to monovison by wearing contacts for awhile, then monovision LASIK can be an excellent choice.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 8, 2009)

*Never Heard Of P. V. D. Till Just Now -- & It Turns Out I've Got It.  Who Knew ?*

Not only do I have Posterior Vitreous Detachment, but so do 3/4 of the people over 65, according to this British web site on the subject. 

Who knew ? 

My PVD showed up Sunday evening in the form of phantom lights flashing in the upper left periphery of my left eye, while I was driving home from a meeting.  As I shifted my gaze left & right watching for a break in the traffic so I could exit the parking lot, the phantom lights flashed each time I turned my head left or right -- surprising, but not frightening.  

During daytime, the phenomenon is greatly diminished because the phantom light is outshined by the sunlight.  Even so, I phoned the ophthalmologist's office bright & early this morning.  They said to come right in, so I did.  

The doctor peered through scopes into my dilated eyeballs, said my retinas are OK -- no tears, no detachment -- & declared that I have PVD.  It will get better he said, but he also said to come back in 6 weeks & to call him right away if the phantom visual phenomena get noticeably worse. 

I have tinnitus in the ears.  Floaters & phantom flashing lights in the eyes. Arthritis in the knee.  A cancer scare last year.  All that makes me wonder what's next. 

The initials PVD also stand for Peripheral Vascular Disease.  Of the 2 different PVD ailments, I think I'd rather have Posterior Vitreous Detachment than Peripheral Vascular Disease -- not that people are given a choice in the matter.  Shux, no doubt it's possible to have both forms of PVD all at once. 

It's always something.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## katelens (Jul 9, 2015)

I have the same issue for quite some times and my ophthalmologist told me that it's because of presbyopia and in which the eyes lose the ability to focus on close objects. So he prescribed me the prescription eyeglasses to correct my vision


----------

